# The camel spider?



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

hiya i dont own a spider but just wondered if anyone on here had a camel spider, my cousin is in the army and she was telling the familly 2day about when she was on tour, and this massive spider she saw, and telling us all these story's witch she had been told by other people and just wanted to know a bit about them cause she has scared me abit lol and when i looked on google i see that sum people have found them on building sites and even in their homes under the bed lol  thanks x


----------



## nickora (Apr 28, 2009)

apparently these are the facts:
"THE FACTS

1. Camel spiders top speed - 10 mph.

2. Size: Up to 6 inches

3. They have no venom.

4. They don't jump.

5. Called camel spiders because they live in the desert.

They actually aren't spiders at all, they're solpugids.. Along with spiders, they are members of the class Arachnida."


I must admit i googled them too and WOW!! thats a spider n a half!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

*shivers* I'm not arachnaphobic but thats a spider to give anyone nightmares.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

nasty agressive spiders from what ive seen

Youtube have loads of videos of them, Im a freak and like freaking myself out by watching them :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

I remember Goolging these a couple of years ago... and then finding videos of them on YouTube.

I am terrfied of spiders and seeing these UGLY things just gave me nightmares. I looked into them more and found out they are found in the middle east and north america (thank God!) and that they aren't actually spiders (they're still extremely creepy though).

There are alot of lies and myths going around about these things. A good site to look at is this one: Camel Spider THE Picture everyone is talking about. that's where I first found out about the myths/facts etc.

Some myths:

Camel spiders can move at speeds over 30 MPH, screaming while they run.
Camel spiders can be as large as a frisbee. 
Camel spiders venom is an anesthetic that numbs their prey. 
Camel spiders can jump three feet high.
Camel spiders get their name because they eat the stomachs of camels.
They eat or gnaw on people while they sleep. Due to the numbing effect of their venom, the victim is unaware until they awake.

Some facts:

Camel Spider are not true spiders. Like scorpions and harvestmen, Camel Spiders belong to a distinct arachnid order
There are roughly 900 species of Camel Spider 
Camel Spiders are found in deserts around the world 
Some species of Camel Spider grow to 12cm 
Camel spiders do not jump on to camels or eat their stomachs 
A Camel Spider can run up to 10mph (and they don't scream as they run) 
Camel Spiders are not poisonous

:w00t::cryin:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (May 25, 2009)

Well I have kept a few ,

Iv kept 
4x Galeodes granti
2x Galeodes vulpinus

There order is Solifugae ,

There Not Good Pets for the New Invert keeper only to be kept by Advanced keepers , & still most camel spiders only live not even a year in captivity , 

But I have known some that have lived up to 4 ,

But Are cool none the less , 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow  they certainly don't look for the faint hearted


----------

